# indomia



## Merle D'vant

Hola, soy nueva por aquí, es una maravilla encontrar un foro como este.
Me di con una palabra que desconozco si existe, pero así como Word no me la corrige, tampoco logro encontrarla en los diccionarios. Dice:

"(...) en la _indomia _del mar anhelado"

Claramente quiero hacer referencia a lo indómito del mar, pero de igual forma me gustaría saber si la palabra en sí misma existe.
Gracias de antemano.
Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Bienvenida al foro, Merle.

Yo no me he topado nunca con ella, la verdad. No aparece en ningúno de los diccionarios que tengo a mano ni en el banco de datos de la RAE. ¿Dónde la leíste?

Un saludo


----------



## Pixidio

Merle D'vant said:


> Hola, soy nueva por aquí, es una maravilla encontrar un foro como este.
> Me di con una palabra que desconozco si existe, pero así como Word no me la corrige, tampoco logro encontrarla en los diccionarios. Dice:
> 
> "(...) en la _indomia _del mar anhelado"
> 
> Claramente quiero hacer referencia a lo indómito del mar, pero de igual forma me gustaría saber si la palabra en sí misma existe.
> Gracias de antemano.
> Saludos.



Me suena a literatura. Y sí es el caso, poco importa si existe o no.


----------



## Merle D'vant

Lurrezko said:


> Bienvenida al foro, Merle.
> 
> Yo no me he topado nunca con ella, la verdad. No aparece en ningúno de los diccionarios que tengo a mano ni en el banco de datos de la RAE. ¿Dónde la leíste?
> 
> Un saludo



No la leí en ningún lado, estoy escribiendo un ensayo literario y me quedé estancada cuando escribí esa palabra. Ante la duda, mejor preguntar. 
¡Gracias!



Pixidio said:


> Me suena a literatura. Y sí es el caso, poco importa si existe o no.



Sí, como señalé antes, es para un ensayo literario. Y estoy muy de acuerdo contigo, pero temo que pueda perderse el sentido de lo que quiero expresar.


----------



## oa2169

Aquí y aquí dicen que "indomia" es "novedad" en Cuba.

¿Será que sí?

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Merle D'vant said:


> Sí, como señalé antes, es para un ensayo literario. Y estoy muy de acuerdo contigo, pero temo que pueda perderse el sentido de lo que quiero expresar.



No quisiera pasar por intransigente, y lo cierto es que la palabra no es fea. Pero, si es para un ensayo literario, quien te lea pensará que quizá no supiste encontrar la palabra adecuada y por eso te sacaste ésa de la chistera. No se me ocurre ningún sustantivo que describa la cualidad de indómito, pero quizá puedas recurrir a *bravura* o algo similar sin que el sentido se pierda.

Un saludo


----------



## Navel

Hola Merle,

Así de pronto, la única que se me ocurre es indomabilidad para indómito.
Si buscas algo más de "poesía" igual te sirven otros términos, y tal como ha sugerido el Sr. Lurrezco buscar algún otro término que intente evocar lo mismo.

*Rebeldía, intratabilidad, *levantisco (adj), zahareño (adj)

Esperemos a ver qué dicen otros compañeros.


----------



## Pixidio

Vehemencia, indomabilidad, ímpetu (indomable), brío... Igual a mí me parece de lo más acertado usar esa palabra, si es inventada qué más da: es bonita, certera y creo que todos la pueden entender.


----------



## Vampiro

Fea, lo que se dice fea, no es, pero rara sí.
Yo buscaría otra palabra; esta desvía la atención y eso no siempre es lo mejor (en realidad casi nunca es lo mejor)
Saludos.
_


----------



## Merle D'vant

Oh, muchas sugerencias, ¡gracias!
Indomabilidad, rebeldía, zahareño o bravura también quedarían muy bien, tienen algo de la esencia que busco. 



Pixidio said:


> Vehemencia, indomabilidad... Igual a mí me parece de lo más acertado usar esa palabra, si es inventada qué más da: es bonita, certera y creo que todos la pueden entender.



Sí, es bonita, ¿verdad? Me molestó mucho que no existiera... Pero, tal como sugieren Lurrezco y Vampiro, creo que la devolveré a mi chistera de palabras raras e intentaré hacer cuadrar alguna de las mencionadas, porque pregunté por otro lado y pensaron que me había comido la "t" de "indómita" destruyendo así todo el sentido de la frase. Se presta para confusiones, lo cual prefiero evitar.

Muchísimas gracias a todos.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Vampiro

Merle D'vant said:


> Pero, tal como sugieren Lurrezco y Vampiro, creo que la devolveré a mi chistera de palabras raras e intentaré hacer cuadrar alguna de las mencionadas, porque pregunté por otro lado y pensaron que me había comido la "t" de "indómita" destruyendo así todo el sentido de la frase. Se presta para confusiones, lo cual prefiero evitar.


Buena decisión.
La palabra no me parece bonita, pero más que un problema de feúra es que deja pensando y desvía la atención de lo que puede ser más importante.
Suerte con el ensayo.
_


----------



## nocturnoinvernal

Merle D'vant said:


> Hola, soy nueva por aquí, es una maravilla encontrar un foro como este.
> Me di con una palabra que desconozco si existe, pero así como Word no me la corrige, tampoco logro encontrarla en los diccionarios. Dice:
> 
> "(...) en la _indomia _del mar anhelado"
> 
> Claramente quiero hacer referencia a lo indómito del mar, pero de igual forma me gustaría saber si la palabra en sí misma existe.
> Gracias de antemano.
> Saludos.



No la había visto ni leído hasta ahora. ¿No tendrá que ver con lo de indomable? Al menos por aquí es donde más se me acerca.

Saludos.


----------



## Bashti

Me pregunto si se trata de el mar helado en el sentido de congelado, como en el polo norte, en cuyo caso está quieto, o extremadamente frío, con grandes  olas, como en el Atlántico norte. La imagen es muy distinta y no valdría, a mi entender, el mismo adjetivo para describirla.


----------



## Vampiro

Y si es el mar como en el Golfo de Penas no hay calificativo que valga.
Ahí los quiero ver, jé; nada de indómito, bravo, vehemente... eso sí es pa' machitos y machitas...
Merle, si necesitas alguna sugerencia, deberías proveer más contexto, qué hay antes, qué sigue.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Erreconerre

Merle D'vant said:


> Hola, soy nueva por aquí, es una maravilla encontrar un foro como este.
> Me di con una palabra que desconozco si existe, pero así como Word no me la corrige, tampoco logro encontrarla en los diccionarios. Dice:
> 
> "(...) en la _indomia _del mar anhelado"
> 
> Claramente quiero hacer referencia a lo indómito del mar, pero de igual forma me gustaría saber si la palabra en sí misma existe.
> Gracias de antemano.
> Saludos.



No existe _domia_, pero existe _doma_. En este caso yo diría la _indoma_.


----------



## Bashti

Erreconerre said:


> No existe _domia_, pero existe _doma_. En este caso yo diría la _indoma_.



Pero, para qué nos vamos a dedicar a inventar palabras que sustituyan a una que no existe. Creo que, más bien, deberíamos de intentar comprender por el contexto qué es lo que el autor pretende expresar y dar una alternativa real. Si el autor pretende inventar que invente y respetemos su invento pero dejémonos de "paridas".


----------



## Sibutlasi

No quisiera aguarle la fiesta a nadie, pero quizá merezca la pena recordar que la derivación no es un proceso sistemático. Si empieza a parecernos excusable añadir al español 'indomia' (<"indómito"), por una especie de 'retro-derivación', ¿por qué no 'enriquecerlo' también con 'insolia' (<"insólito"), 'incognia' (<"incógnito"), 'intrepia' (<"intrépido"), 'inedia' (<"inédito"), 'imperterria' (<"impertérrito"), etc., etc.? Claro que en la derivación hay casillas vacías, por complejas razones diacrónicas, fonotácticas, léxicas, ...., pero no es recomendable tratar de llenarlas con lo primero que a alguien se le ocurra.


----------



## Bashti

Sibutlasi said:


> No quisiera aguarle la fiesta a nadie, pero quizá merezca la pena recordar que la derivación no es un proceso sistemático. Si empieza a parecernos excusable añadir al español 'indomia' (<"indómito"), por una especie de 'retro-derivación', ¿por qué no 'enriquecerlo' también con 'insolia' (<"insólito"), 'incognia' (<"incógnito"), 'intrepia' (<"intrépido"), 'inedia' (<"inédito"), 'imperterria' (<"impertérrito"), etc., etc.? Claro que en la derivación hay casillas vacías, por complejas razones diacrónicas, fonotácticas, léxicas, ...., pero no es recomendable tratar de llenarlas con lo primero que a alguien se le ocurra.



Lo has expresado mucho mejor que yo y más fundamentado.


----------



## Erreconerre

Bashti said:


> Pero, para qué nos vamos a dedicar a inventar palabras que sustituyan a una que no existe. Creo que, más bien, deberíamos de intentar comprender por el contexto qué es lo que el autor pretende expresar y dar una alternativa real. Si el autor pretende inventar que invente y respetemos su invento pero dejémonos de "paridas".


_*Indoma*_, aunque no esté en el diccionario, está perfectamente construida.


----------



## oa2169

Erreconerre said:


> _*Indoma*_, aunque no esté en el diccionario, está perfectamente construida.



Pero no es _indoma_, es _indom*i*a_.

Saludos.


----------



## Erreconerre

oa2169 said:


> Pero no es _indoma_, es _indom*i*a_.
> 
> Saludos.



No entiendo tu respuesta. Lo único que te puedo comentar es lo que apunté en el post núnero 15.


----------



## oa2169

Ya comprendo, Erreconerre.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Bashti

¡Eureka! Mirad lo que he encontrado. Me parece que puede tratarse de este ""palabro" " hasta ahora desconocido para mí. Se trataba de una errata y me parece que cuadra con lo que estábamos buscando.  http://www.acanomas.com/Diccionario-Espanol/97437/INDORMIA.htm

Ufff, qué alivio.


----------



## oa2169

¿Indormia se usa en Colombia?. Lo dudo, pero quisiera que otros colombianos me contradijeran.


----------



## Vampiro

Ná que ver, Bashti, eso es chancho en misa.
La consulta del hilo va por el lado del mar agitado, violento, indómito.
_


----------



## Bashti

El mar también puede ser arbitrario, caprichoso, variable. Lo mismo te sume en la calma  chicha que se levanta dispuesto a estrellarte contra un arrecife o a enviarte a las profundidades. Se nos metió en la cabeza, por similitud que se referìa a indómito pero creo que van por aquí los tiros. ¿De dónde te sacaste ese texto? ¿Nos podrías aportar más detalles?


----------



## Neo1961

Bashti said:


> ¡Eureka! Mirad lo que he encontrado. Me parece que puede tratarse de este ""palabro" " hasta ahora desconocido para mí.


No te confíes de los diccionarios extraños.



oa2169 said:


> ¿Indormia se usa en Colombia?. Lo dudo...


Yo tampoco creo que semejante espurio se use entre nosotros.


----------



## Vampiro

A este paso, vamos a terminar proponiendo "la indomitez".
_


----------



## Kaxgufen

Me suena más *indomía,* con acento, y no me pregunten por qué.

(será por rebeldía o insanía)


----------



## Sibutlasi

Erreconerre said:


> _*Indoma*_, aunque no esté en el diccionario, está perfectamente construida.



Permítame discrepar: el prefijo "in-" en ese contexto sólo puede tener su sentido negativo, y con nombres que aspectualmente expresan (un proceso cuyo límite es/) un cambio de estado sólo podría tener el efecto de invertir el proceso o deshacer el resultado. Sin embargo, "doma", "domar" no son procesos reversibles, entre muchísimos otros: no tenemos "*ineducar/ineducación", ni "*irreparar/irreparación", ni "*incocer/incocción", ni "*inconstruir/inconstrucción", etc. Sólo tenemos "indomable" ("incorregible", "irreparable", etc.) porque el sufijo "-able" cancela el aspecto dinámico-completivo de "doma/domar" y sólo implica la posibilidad de que el proceso/acción pueda producirse/haberse producido en algún momento. Pero el proceso/acción en sí, si ocurre, ya es irreversible. "*Indoma" (como "*indomia") no son, por tanto, lagunas léxicas accidentales, palabras posibles que nadie ha tenido la ocurrencia de utilizar; son palabras sistemáticamente imposibles, dadas las reglas semánticas y sintácticas que rigen la derivación. Otra cosa es que algunos hablantes no las conozcan.
Saludos


----------



## Bashti

Neo1961 said:


> No te confíes de los diccionarios extraños.
> 
> 
> Yo tampoco creo que semejante espurio se use entre nosotros.



Pues en cuanto buscas en Google indormía y lo relacionas con Colombia te salen montones de ejemplos, entre otros algunos libros de autores colombianos, como Tomás Carrasquilla Naranjo que lo utilizan. Parece que se trata de una palabra de la jerga colombiana. De hecho, lo he visto en un Diccionario de jerga colombiana, aunque de lo visto he podido deducir que no tiene mucho que ver con el mar. Es curioso las cosas con las que uno se tropieza  navegando por la red.


----------



## Pixidio

¿De qué vale discutir tanto sobre una palabra que ya se dijo, no se va a usar? Tampoco es que la RAE vaya a pedirles asesoría para incluirla o no al léxico oficial del idioma... Hombres grandes gastando pólvora en estos bichos che. Parecen nenes porfiados.


----------



## Colchonero

Si se trata de un texto literario, ¿por qué no admitir que un autor puede crear neologismos? A mí no me suena mal. Y si la utiliza Tomás Carrasquilla Naranjo...


----------



## Erreconerre

Sibutlasi said:


> Permítame discrepar: en ese contexto el prefijo "in-" es negativo, y con un sustantivo dinámico [con límite en un cambio de estado] como "doma" (o el verbo "domar") sólo podría tener el efecto de deshacer, invertir, el proceso. Sin embargo, los procesos como "doma" y los verbos como "domar" *no* son reversibles. No existe "*indomar", como tampoco "*ineducar", "*incambiar", "*incocer", "irreparar", "*incorregir"  etc., etc. Existen "indomable" o "incorregible" porque "domable" o "corregible" sólo expresan la cualidad de poder ser domado/corregido, no implican ni el proceso ni el resultado de la doma/corrección. Por tanto, no, "*indoma" no está 'perfectamente construída'; no es una palabra sistemáticamente posible que aún no haya sido usada por accidente. Hay reglas de derivación que, dado el significado de la base y el prefijo, impiden tales neologismos, al igual que "*indomia".
> 
> Saludos


La formación de_* indoma *_es muy correcta. Del mismo modo que lo es* incultura,* por ejemplo, aunque no exista "*inculturar"*, si esa es la objeción que le encuentras. Y no estamos hablando de "cualidad de poder ser..." cultivado, en este caso.


----------



## Sibutlasi

Erreconerre said:


> La formación de_* indoma *_es muy correcta. Del mismo modo que lo es* incultura,* por ejemplo, aunque no exista "*inculturar"*, si esa es la objeción que le encuentras. Y no estamos hablando de "cualidad de poder ser..." cultivado, en este caso.



Lo  siento, pero debo discrepar una vez más, aunque será la última vez.  Quizá la enseñanza escolar sea responsable de la visión  totalmente   simplista y trivial de la derivación que tienen muchos  hablantes, pero la  estructura morfológica es mucho  más compleja de lo que la  intuición de  los hablantes medios les lleva a  suponer. La posibilidad  de prefijar   "in-" depende del 'aspecto' (si lo prefiere: del  significado) de los   nombres, y es relativamente rara; no es un recurso generalmente disponible  tal que si "N" es   español "in+N" también debe serlo. Las reglas de la  derivación léxica no   son nunca definiciones recursivas basadas  exclusivamente en la   categoría gramatical; son 'sensibles a contexto', y  su dominio mucho más  restringido, por la acción de restricciones etimológicas,  fonológicas, semánticas, o de  simple bloqueo por  parte de palabras  previamente establecidas. Cualquier manual de   morfología léxica puede iluminarle sobre los fundamentos sintácticos,   fonológicos y semánticos de la derivación. En el  caso que nos  concierne, primero, "doma" es  completamente diferente de "cultura".  No nombra  una propiedad/entidad  abstracta, sino un proceso, y, en la  medida en  que está racionalmente  guiado, una acción irreversible de un  agente  sobre un paciente. Por  eso, que "incultura"  exista no es  argumento  alguno a favor de la  legitimidad de "*indoma"; aunque "in+domable"  tiene ese  análisis "in"+Adjetivo,   "*indoma" no puede analizarse como  "*in+doma".  Tampoco "incultura" es "in"+"cultura", o  tendríamos  que esperar la existencia  de "*in+sociedad",  "*in+ciencia",  "*in+economía","*in+salud",  "*in+progreso", y cientos  de barbaridades  semejantes. Y que no exista  "*inculturar", no debe  sorprendernos: tampoco ""culturar" existe, y por  lo mismo: no se puede  elegir cualquier nombre, añadirle un sufijo "-ar", y  esperar que  resulte un sustantivo interpretable. En fin: Si Ud. considera 'muy  correcta' la  formación "*indoma",  debería aceptar también - no  "incultura", que es  muy diferente - pero sí "*incura", "*incaptura",  "*ineducación",   "*insolución", "*insiembra", "*incosecha",  "*improducción",   "*indescubrimiento"... y miles de monstruosidades  parecidas que sí  tienen las propiedades semánticas relevantes de "doma" a estos efectos.  Claro que  entonces Ud. no hablaría español, sino un 'lenguaje privado'  que no  creo  que interesara a nadie aquí. A mí, desde luego, no me interesa, así  que, por  mi  parte, esta pseudodiscusión se ha terminado.


----------



## duvija

Sibutlasi said:


> Lo siento, pero debo discrepar una vez más, aunque será la última vez. Quizá la enseñanza escolar sea responsable de la visión totalmente simplista y trivial de la derivación que tienen muchos hablantes, pero la estructura morfológica es mucho más compleja de lo que la intuición de los hablantes medios les lleva a suponer. La posibilidad de prefijar "in-" depende del 'aspecto' (si lo prefiere: del significado) de los nombres, y es relativamente rara; no es un recurso generalmente disponible tal que si "N" es español "in+N" también debe serlo. Las reglas de la derivación léxica no son nunca definiciones recursivas basadas exclusivamente en la categoría gramatical; son 'sensibles a contexto', y su dominio mucho más restringido, por la acción de restricciones etimológicas, fonológicas, semánticas, o de simple bloqueo por parte de palabras previamente establecidas. Cualquier manual de morfología léxica puede iluminarle sobre los fundamentos sintácticos, fonológicos y semánticos de la derivación. En el caso que nos concierne, primero, "doma" es completamente diferente de "cultura". No nombra una propiedad/entidad abstracta, sino un proceso, y, en la medida en que está racionalmente guiado, una acción irreversible de un agente sobre un paciente. Por eso, que "incultura" exista no es argumento alguno a favor de la legitimidad de "*indoma"; aunque "in+domable" tiene ese análisis "in"+Adjetivo, "*indoma" no puede analizarse como "*in+doma". Tampoco "incultura" es "in"+"cultura", o tendríamos que esperar la existencia de "*in+sociedad", "*in+ciencia", "*in+economía","*in+salud", "*in+progreso", y cientos de barbaridades semejantes. Y que no exista "*inculturar", no debe sorprendernos: tampoco ""culturar" existe, y por lo mismo: no se puede elegir cualquier nombre, añadirle un sufijo "-ar", y esperar que resulte un sustantivo interpretable. En fin: Si Ud. considera 'muy correcta' la formación "*indoma", debería aceptar también - no "incultura", que es muy diferente - pero sí "*incura", "*incaptura", "*ineducación", "*insolución", "*insiembra", "*incosecha", "*improducción", "*indescubrimiento"... y miles de monstruosidades parecidas que sí tienen las propiedades semánticas relevantes de "doma" a estos efectos. Claro que entonces Ud. no hablaría español, sino un 'lenguaje privado' que no creo que interesara a nadie aquí. A mí, desde luego, no me interesa, así que, por mi parte, esta pseudodiscusión se ha terminado.




¿Estás siguiendo a Kiparsky?


----------



## swift

duvija said:


> ¿Estás siguiendo a Kiparsky?


Para quienes no estén familiarizados, dejo acá _Word formation and lexicon_: http://www.stanford.edu/~kiparsky/Papers/WordFormationMALC1982.pdf


----------



## Erreconerre

Sibutlasi said:


> Lo  siento, pero debo discrepar una vez más, aunque será la última vez.  Quizá la enseñanza escolar sea responsable de la visión  totalmente   simplista y trivial de la derivación que tienen muchos  hablantes, pero la  estructura morfológica es mucho  más compleja de lo que la  intuición de  los hablantes medios les lleva a  suponer. La posibilidad  de prefijar   "in-" depende del 'aspecto' (si lo prefiere: del  significado) de los   nombres, y es relativamente rara; no es un recurso generalmente disponible  tal que si "N" es   español "in+N" también debe serlo. Las reglas de la  derivación léxica no   son nunca definiciones recursivas basadas  exclusivamente en la   categoría gramatical; son 'sensibles a contexto', y  su dominio mucho más  restringido, por la acción de restricciones etimológicas,  fonológicas, semánticas, o de  simple bloqueo por  parte de palabras  previamente establecidas. Cualquier manual de   morfología léxica puede iluminarle sobre los fundamentos sintácticos,   fonológicos y semánticos de la derivación. En el  caso que nos  concierne, primero, "doma" es  completamente diferente de "cultura".  No nombra  una propiedad/entidad  abstracta, sino un proceso, y, en la  medida en  que está racionalmente  guiado, una acción irreversible de un  agente  sobre un paciente. Por  eso, que "incultura"  exista no es  argumento  alguno a favor de la  legitimidad de "*indoma"; aunque "in+domable"  tiene ese  análisis "in"+Adjetivo,   "*indoma" no puede analizarse como  "*in+doma".  Tampoco "incultura" es "in"+"cultura", o  tendríamos  que esperar la existencia  de "*in+sociedad",  "*in+ciencia",  "*in+economía","*in+salud",  "*in+progreso", y cientos  de barbaridades  semejantes. Y que no exista  "*inculturar", no debe  sorprendernos: tampoco ""culturar" existe, y por  lo mismo: no se puede  elegir cualquier nombre, añadirle un sufijo "-ar", y  esperar que  resulte un sustantivo interpretable. En fin: Si Ud. considera 'muy  correcta' la  formación "*indoma",  debería aceptar también - no  "incultura", que es  muy diferente - pero sí "*incura", "*incaptura",  "*ineducación",   "*insolución", "*insiembra", "*incosecha",  "*improducción",   "*indescubrimiento"... y miles de monstruosidades  parecidas que sí  tienen las propiedades semánticas relevantes de "doma" a estos efectos.  Claro que  entonces Ud. no hablaría español, sino un 'lenguaje privado'  que no  creo  que interesara a nadie aquí. A mí, desde luego, no me interesa, así  que, por  mi  parte, esta pseudodiscusión se ha terminado.



Antes de discrepar por última vez, y tomando en cuenta que la objeción que le pones a "indoma" es que no se puede formar el verbo "indomar", y considerando además la docta explicación con que justificas la carencia de un verbo para "incultura", a pesar de que si nos basamos en tus criterios "incultura" sería incorrecto, entonces explícame que verbos se pueden formar con "insania" y con "insano", y dime si por no tener verbos de su propiedad son palabras incorrectas, como dices que es "indoma".

En un post anterior dices que hay reglas semánticas y sintácticas que rigen la derivación; te pido que cites las reglas que hacen que la formación de "indoma" sea incorrecta.


----------



## swift

El término 'insania' se introdujo al español por vía culta a principios del siglo XVII; el término fue adoptado tal cual del latín _īnsānĭa_, que no fue formado por prefijación sino a partir del adjetivo _īnsānus _(_īn + s__ānus_​).

Lo que se ha querido subrayar aquí es que 'doma' denota la _acción _de domar, mientras que la expresión por la que se consultaba originalmente en este hilo, a saber, *indomia, apuntaba al _estado_, a la condición de indómito.


----------



## Sibutlasi

[A duvija]

A (mucha) distancia ya, sí, claro, entre otros (la bibliografía es inmensa), pero éste es un asunto elemental y aquí sólo estoy tratando de hacer ver suavemente a Erreconerre que lo que hace posible que un afijo y una base den origen a un derivado interpretable es mucho más que la categoría gramatical. No estoy teniendo mucho éxito,


----------



## Bashti

Sibutlasi said:


> [A duvija]
> 
> A (mucha) distancia ya, sí, claro, entre otros (la bibliografía es inmensa), pero éste es un asunto elemental y aquí sólo estoy tratando de hacer ver suavemente a Erreconerre que lo que hace posible que un afijo y una base den origen a un derivado interpretable es mucho más que la categoría gramatical. No estoy teniendo mucho éxito,



Por aquí, sí.


----------



## Sibutlasi

Erreconerre said:


> Antes de discrepar por última vez, y tomando  en cuenta que la objeción que le pones a "indoma" es que no se puede  formar el verbo "indomar", y considerando además la docta explicación  con que justificas la carencia de un verbo para "incultura", a pesar de  que si nos basamos en tus criterios "incultura" sería incorrecto,  entonces explícame que verbos se pueden formar con "insania" y con  "insano", y dime si por no tener verbos de su propiedad son palabras  incorrectas, como dices que es "indoma".
> 
> En un post anterior dices que hay reglas semánticas y sintácticas que  rigen la derivación; te pido que cites las reglas que hacen que la  formación de "indoma" sea incorrecta.



En realidad ya le he explicado informalmente por qué en español no  puede existir "*indoma", pero creo que no me ha entendido; relea los  'posts' #17, #30 y #31 y no me atribuya lo que no he dicho, por favor.  El problema de "*indoma" (e "*indomia", término al que en realidad  deberíamos referirnos en este hilo), repito, no es que no se pueda  formar "*indomar" (eso es lo normal: "-ar" no se afija libremente, como  le señalé); el problema es que "doma" nombra una acción que culmina en  cierto intervalo del espacio-tiempo con el resultado de que un paciente X  llega a estar "domado", un cambio de estado irreversible. Una doma es  un evento espacio-temporalmente determinado y su nombre, "doma", no  admite el prefijo "in-" negativo (o al revés, si lo prefiere: "in-" no  acepta la base "doma"), porque daría como resultado un nombre para un  no-evento (una 'no doma') o para un evento imposible (una 'reversión de  la doma', y del tiempo, y del estado de los participantes). Tales  no-acciones no existen en la ontología del español, y ello no es  sorprendente: piense en para qué utilizaríamos "*indoma" o "*indomar", o  "*desdomar" (o "*intoma", o "*incaptura" ... etc.). 

No hay  problema en utilizar ese "in-" negativo-privativo para crear, a partir  de nombres de propiedades (adjetivos, participios pasados), otros de  sentido privativo/negativo de la propiedad respectiva. Sin embargo hay  muchos nombres que no denotan propiedades, sino entidades diversas  ("sociedad", "ciencia", "manzana"), propiedades abstractas reificadas  ("cultura"), eventos ("caída", "pérdida"), o acciones (e.g., "doma",  "toma"), y a esos no se les puede prefijar ese "in-"  'negativo/des-hacedor', que, ontológicamente, aniquilaría al referente.   (N.B.: la negación de una propiedad también es una propiedad, mientras  que la negación de un evento equivale a su inexistencia, y la  inexistencia de un evento/acción no es un evento/acción). Creo que esto,  más lo ya dicho, debería bastar para explicar por qué no puede existir  el término "*indoma".

Por lo que dice Ud. en sus respuestas,  también debe tener en cuenta que las palabras que constan de tres o más  (n) signos S+S+S+... tienen n-1 derivaciones posibles, una(s) que no  infringen las reglas combinatorias de los participantes, y otra(s) que  quizá sí. Ante "in+cont+able", por ejemplo, no debe asumir que ha sido  generado a partir de "*incontar" (que no es una acción posible)+"-able",  aunque "contable" sí derive de "contar" (una acción)+"-able", sino de  "in-"+"contable" (una propiedad). Lo mismo se aplica a "impensable",  "incorregible", etc. (cf. "*impensar", "*incorregir"). En el caso de  "incultura", si la derivación fuera "in-"+"cultura" (que es una entidad,  aunque abstracta, no una propiedad) violaríamos las reglas y  tendríamos que permitir múltiples ejemplos monstruosos como los que ya  le he dado en 17#, 30#, #31. En cambio, si asumimos la derivación a)  "culto" (una propiedad) > "in-"+culto" (otra propiedad), y de ahí  "inculto[>u]"+"-ra" (una nueva entidad abstracta), el proceso es  paralelo a muchos otros ("culto" > "cultura", "tierno" >  "ternura",...) y el resultado debe ser, y es, correcto. Pero que existan  "culto", "inculto", "cultura" e "incultura", a la vez que "tierno",  "ternura" (etc.) no debe llevarle a esperar que también deban  existir "*intierno" o "*internura", en este caso porque la existencia de "duro" y  "dureza" bloquea esas formaciones como innecesarias. Etc.; la  casuística resulta intratable aquí. 

[Con "insania" e "insano", ya que  pregunta, no se puede formar "*insanar", ni ningún otro verbo, pero eso  no las hace incorrectas, y, por si acaso, "insania" tampoco viene de  "in-"+"*sania". Cuando las palabras complejas derivan de elementos de  otras lenguas (cf. "insania", "inepcia", "inopia"...) sólo es posible  analizarlas trayendo a colación reglas ajenas al español y procesos  diacrónicos que desfiguran los morfemas convirtiendo la derivación en  opaca para el no-filólogo]. 

Finalmente, es posible que Ud. tenga  una visión demasiado simplista de la derivación léxica. Si es así,  sugiero que se acostumbre a la idea de que cada afijo tiene sus  preferencias y "selecciona" un tipo de base con un *conjunto*  de propiedades {P1....Pn}. Muchas veces una de ellas es la 'categoría'  (e.g., "-able" se aplica a verbos, aunque sólo si además son  transitivos, ¡y sólo a algunos!), aunque otras no hay palabra base de la  categoría apropiada (e.g., en el caso de "soluble" o "solución" ya no  vemos en "solu-" verbo transitivo alguno, sólo una raíz), y, sobre todo,  recuerde que puede haber *muchas otras* propiedades objeto de  selección (semánticas, fonológicas, morfológicas, sintácticas,  etimológicas,... o simplemente circunstanciales, e.g., que ya haya un  sinónimo capaz de bloquear la derivación como innecesaria). Esto  significa que, aunque hay reglas, no son sencillas ni immediatamente  intuibles por los hablantes nativos a menos que posean una gran  formación lingüístico-filológica.


----------



## juandiego

Excelentes explicaciones, Sibutlasi. Gracias por tomarte la molestia de desarrollarlo tan bien. Aprovecho para darte la bienvenida a los foros de WR y en especial a este de "Sólo Español".

En cuanto a la palabra concreta que se debate en el hilo, _indomia_, estoy de acuerdo con la propuesta de _indomabilidad_, la cual refleja sin problemas precisamente lo de calidad de indomable.


----------



## Sibutlasi

juandiego said:


> Excelentes explicaciones, Sibutlasi. Gracias por tomarte la molestia de desarrollarlo tan bien. Aprovecho para darte la bienvenida a los foros de WR y en especial a este de "Sólo Español".
> 
> En cuanto a la palabra concreta que se debate en el hilo, _indomia_, estoy de acuerdo con la propuesta de _indomabilidad_, la cual refleja sin problemas precisamente lo de calidad de indomable.


No sé si serán tan buenas , pero gracias por el comentario y por su bienvenida. Vengo dispuesto a aprender, pero también a ayudar todo lo que pueda. Como a mí me gusta saber los por qués, y que me expliquen las cosas, trato de hacer lo mismo con los demás; no tiene mérito. Y sí, yo también sugeriría 'indomabilidad'. Saludos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Sibutlasi said:


> . (...) Esto  significa que, aunque hay reglas, no son sencillas ni immediatamente  intuibles por los hablantes nativos a menos que posean una gran  formación lingüístico-filológica.



Justamente son reglas y no leyes. El hecho de que no sean "inmediatamente intuibles" por el vulgo iletrado (entre los que graciosamente me incluyo) permite que más de cuatro veces se inventen palabras que espeluznan a más de cuatro filólogos y puristas. Pero dichos engendros alcanzan su "nicho de utilidad" y se fijan en el habla de la gente común. Mucho se discute que  no se dice "presidenta" ni " estudianta" ni "observanta", pero ahí esta *sirvienta* vivita y coleando.
No esperemos la reencarnación de nadie para crear las palabras que necesitamos, defendamos nuestro derecho al neologismo aqui y ahora. 
Perfecto, indomabilidad es lo que corresponde. Ahora remplacémosla en la frase original y comprobemos que _ce n'est pas la même chose:
_
...en la indomabilidad del mar anhelado.

Bienvenido Sibutlasi, éxitos! Kx


----------



## Bashti

Me temo que hemos acabado allá por los cerros de Úbeda. Nuestra reciente y bienvenida amiga Merle lo que quería saber era si la palabra indomia existe. La hemos buscado por todas partes y no hemos dado con ella. Luego nos hemos puesto a elucubrar sobre si podría ser una "creación" del escritor, si nos sugiere algo y, si suena o no suena bien. Por último, Sibutlasi nos ha proporcionado claras y prolijas explicaciones de por qué estamos ante un pequeño engendro lingüístico, cosa muy de agradecer por el interés y el tiempo que ha dedicado a ello. Los lingüistas están para cuidar el lenguaje como los médicos para prevenir las enfermedades y para estas cosas mejor un profesional. Kaxgufen ha defendido el derecho al neologsmo y yo he llegado a la conclusión de que el derecho al neologismo no debe anteponerse al deber de hablar y escribir bien. Los neologismos van brotando de manera natural a medida que se van necesitando y ello enriquece nuestra lengua, pero cuando no sirven más que para que un escribidor se dé palmaditas en la espalda o para que alguien te suelte cuatro palabrejas en un inglés detestable para que veas cuánto sabe de marketing, pongo por ejemplo, lo mejor es pasar tranquilamente por encima y quedarnos con la multitud de palabras que tenemos en español para describirlo. Si no acabáremos por tener tantas lenguas como hablantes.


----------

